# Mukhtar problems



## VerityEmmet (Aug 28, 2018)

Hi there. Can anyone advise please. We really are desperate for help. 

We have major issues with our water pressure - it's only down to a tiny trickle. No pressure at all. Can't wash clothes easily or anything. Went to the water board and was told it was the Mukhtar that needs to sort it. 

Trouble is the Mukhtar doesn't like us as so is not doing anything to fix it. Is there any way we can sort this other than having the Mukhtar fix it? Or is there somewhere we can report him to authorities for not doing his job properly?

Please help.

Thanks


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

I’m assuming that you’re just referring to the cold water supply, as the hot water tank should be pressured by gravity feed.

If so, it sounds like someone may have turned down the main supply pipe to your property. Why not get a plumber in (preferably Cypriot) to sort it for you, and find out, if you don’t know already, where your main supply pipe and control valve is located?


----------



## VerityEmmet (Aug 28, 2018)

Thankyou. Plumber been . We have pressure!!!!!!


----------



## bencooper (Mar 20, 2013)

*Mr*

I understand you actually have pressure now after the plumber has been? It would be helpful perhaps for all to understand what the problem was and how resolved. There are several possibilities if in fact the mukhtar was not involved in turning down the kerb stop (the corporation valve in the road).
-There is a strainer (Supply side of the watermeter which can get progressively blocked by sand etc from the mains. The corporation should be responsible for cleaning this as it is theirs, and the need to close the valve in order to access the strainer.
-The property may have its own filter to remove fine particles before mains enters the building. Filter candles/elements can block over time and you need to replace to avoid pressure drop. 
- if you have a roof tank, you may have an airlock in your distribution pipework which needs to be cleared by a plumber. 
In any case, you may just have low pressure provided to the property ( or insufficiently raised storage tank) made worse by one or other of the above conditions and an "on demand" pump can benefit your water pressure problem.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

It should also be noted that in times of water shortage as we have this year, the municipalities turn down the pressure to stop Cypriots washing down the pavements with their hose pipes.


----------

